# Halloween in my life.



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

My Halloween story

I've always loved Halloween since I could remember. I loved the time of year. I've always loved costumes and dressing up. I especially loved wearing makeup,which I could only do on Halloween since I'm a guy. I loved the monsters and mythology and everything there was about Halloween. It just fascinated me and it felt right. When I reached 16 I had already secreted away a stash of makeup wearing it when alone until Halloween came around. However I got brave and decided to wear nail polish and on a rare occasion, lipstick too. I was afraid that my mom would have been ok with it for the most part and that my dad wouldn't approve. At first he was just uncomfortable with it until he saw how important it was to me. My mom expressed her disapproval and acted [prayed] it was just a phase. I got a lot if heckling and insults from cops and civilians alike. I grew up in southern rural areas. I've actually heard someone say "Freak born ev'ry day." However I still found solace in Halloween... and eventually friends too. One such friends were the cofounders of the Joplin based Chariots Of The Dead Hearse Club. In 2006, the same year my dad passed away, I was invited to the official hearse club Halloween party where another member was going to be that my friends had told me about, thinking that I might like her. The first part of the night was kinda boring since I hardly knew anyone. I eventually went out and sat on the porch alone. A little while later a woman comes out and says "So. You like MST3K huh?" We spent the rest of the night talking. Year and a half later we got married under a full moon by the waterfalls just outside Joplin. It's funny. Our first Xmas tree was pulled from a dumpster by our apartment building. We were so happy since we were flat broke. So we cleaned it up and decorated it with Halloween decorations. Lole! Halloween is the greatest holiday because it grew from so many cultural influences and backgrounds. It is meant for ALL people! I know I'm not the only person out there, especially not the only guy, who has found sanctuary in Halloween. Halloween means fun and good times with friends/loved ones. It is when I found freedom. Its when I found love. I've always got Halloween decorations up and a stick of black lipstick. My nails are always painted and thankfully I have a job that lets me keep them painted. The smell of fall and freshly fallen leaves. The lengthening nights. That occasional chill in the breeze telling of colder weather to come! The mystery and excitement! I love Halloween!

Lilith's Demon


----------

